# How do I get a mouse out of my hive?



## westernbeekeeper (May 2, 2012)

Hello all,
I have a little, maybe big, problem in one of my hives here. I just replaced the screened bottom board with a solid bottom board, and in the process I noticed a hole chewed in the (plastic) screen and mouse droppings on the floor. Hmm, I thought, because I had an entrance reducer, but obviously that didn't keep the mouse out. There were no nesting materials on the floor of the hive, so I figured it just came for a visit. Well, I came back to this;









Obviously not just a visit, and I'm sure the mouse is setting up residence there. I would close of the hole, but I don't want to shut it in there. What should I do? Put poison outside the hive? Suggestions? Thanks in advance.


----------



## MJC417 (Jul 26, 2008)

Peanut butter mouse trap, works every time! Good luck


----------



## deknow (Jul 17, 2006)

simple...open up the top and stuff in a cat.....

deknow


----------



## jdmidwest (Jul 9, 2012)

deknow said:


> simple...open up the top and stuff in a cat.....
> 
> deknow


yep


----------



## EastSideBuzz (Apr 12, 2009)

deknow said:


> simple...open up the top and stuff in a cat.....
> 
> deknow


How do I get the cat out of my hive now.?


----------



## jdmidwest (Jul 9, 2012)

EastSideBuzz said:


> How do I get the cat out of my hive now.?


Close up the entrances till it smothers or chokes on the mouse and toss the dead carcasses out.


----------



## jim lyon (Feb 19, 2006)

Ben: As in most all things beekeeping, the hive tool is an effective weapon in the never ending battle against mice. Work out the details on your own and think of it as a sort of "right of passage" on your journey to becoming a full fledged beekeeper.  If you succeed a notch on your hive tool would be appropriate.


----------



## Gord (Feb 8, 2011)

EastSideBuzz said:


> How do I get the cat out of my hive now.?


Drop in a dog.


----------



## EastSideBuzz (Apr 12, 2009)

I was waiting for "Drop in a Chinese restaurant owner". Dog works also then "Drop in a Chinese restaurant owner"

I pre-apoligize to any Chinese restaurant owning Beek's.


----------



## westernbeekeeper (May 2, 2012)

Thanks everyone for the humor!   I had to chuckle (loudly) when reading these suggestions. I have killed 6 mice before with my hive tool, good idea of putting notches per victory in it.


----------



## TheBuzz (Feb 8, 2012)

To prevent this issue in the future use a metal entry.


----------



## linn (Nov 19, 2010)

I suggest borrowing the book "Rats" by Robert Sullivan from the library. It is a non-fiction book about rats. You might get some ideas on how to temp the mouse out of your hive. I read that book many years ago and it has never left me. One thing the author said was, no matter where you are in New York City you are only five feet from a rat. I also read that a rat can collapse his body to the size of his skull. You hear plenty about mice getting in hives but not rats.


----------



## JRG13 (May 11, 2012)

They can't collapse their body down that far... at least not all of them. I had to dispatch one with his head sticking out a hole in a wall at work.... I honestly tried to save him as I opened the wall on the inside and tried pulling him back through, but in the end I had to dispatch him and his head still popped off pulling him out.


----------



## brent.roberts (Dec 31, 2005)

A rocking chair
A six pack
A 12 gauge
and a few hours


----------



## beemandan (Dec 5, 2005)

brent.roberts said:


> A 12 gauge


For crying out loud....it's only a mouse!


----------



## jdmidwest (Jul 9, 2012)

brent.roberts said:


> A rocking chair
> A six pack
> A 12 gauge
> and a few hours


That is not how to get one out. That is how to keep them from coming and going. Pay attention to the original post.


----------

